# picked up 2 Phantoms



## kz1000 (Mar 5, 2013)

just when I got my collection down to a manageable size I recieved a call about a collection that neede to go. The man was in the process of restoring a few bikes when he passed away suddenly approx. 10 years ago. The bikes and parts have sat untouched since then. Both had been repainted, several parts have been rechromed. I am undecided whether to assemble or sell them as is. The Green Phantom is serial #L433466, and the Black Phantom is # 4911664. I would like any info such as year, correct, missing parts, etc. Thank You.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, these would bring more as parts.....

Looks like he kinda knew what he was doing.....


----------



## cyberpaull (Mar 5, 2013)

*difficult choice for some.*



Larmo63 said:


> Unfortunately, these would bring more as parts.....
> 
> Looks like he kinda knew what he was doing.....




I'm sure the person who passed away would have liked to see them together and so would I.  Just my 2 cents.  .


----------



## how (Mar 5, 2013)

it is bad karma to part out bikes like that,,,I would put them together,,or have someone who can put them together.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2013)

KZ...nice score. Those need to be reassembled....just saying.

According to my serial number book these both are 1964?
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Looks like the repaints were tastefully done.
Love the green.

Just curious, if you were sell them assembled or disassembled (not parted out) what would be the prices?


----------



## krankrate (Mar 6, 2013)

*Phantom's*

The serial #'s you gave are confusing they come back as 1964 but they stopped making the Phantom in 1959, might want to recheck them, would like to know what you have in mind for them really interested!  thank's


----------



## Hb Twinn (Mar 8, 2013)

*Great bikes*

I would be interested in all of the parts for one, to be assembled and ridden! Prefer the green, what would you want for one or all? Most likely worth more as parts, but I also think they should live to see another day before the parts stage.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Both for sale on Boston CL*

Rick (kz1000) has decided to sell them both, it looks like.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/3664700710.html

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/3664717770.html


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 9, 2013)

Black Phantom, along with a full size van full of bike parts purchased with the phantoms are sold. With that out of the way I will probably put the time into assembling the Green Phantom.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 9, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> Black Phantom, along with a full size van full of bike parts purchased with the phantoms are sold. With that out of the way I will probably put the time into assembling the Green Phantom.




Glad to hear you are keeping the green one....she should be stunning once done.


----------



## how (Mar 9, 2013)

I saw you listed one on Craigslist for 800 bucks,,I would scoop it up if I was closer and had a spare 800 bucks. But I can put a Schwinn together in my sleep in about 3 hours.

I bet you sold it already.


----------

